# Some of the Best Sidewalk Artistry



## i'myourpal (Sep 3, 2022)

Don't you love it when talented some people aren't afraid to show some of their talents...

What do you think of some of these?colored chalk sidewalk drawings - Google Search


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 3, 2022)

I think some real talents is shown here. 

https://www.thecoolist.com/breathtaking-3d-sidewalk-art/


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2022)

Spectacular,  both!


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 3, 2022)

Crazy, but nice...........


----------



## dko1951 (Sep 3, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> I think some real talents is shown here.
> 
> https://www.thecoolist.com/breathtaking-3d-sidewalk-art/


It is truly amazing the minds these people possess.


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

*I love this one.*


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

*I can't tell if the dog is a part of the art or real.*


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)




----------

